# SEMA Show 2013 - Detailer Meet & Greet



## 7MAT

Building on the success of previous years, I'm pleased to announce the 3rd annual Detailer Meet and Greet in Las Vegas during SEMA week.

Unfortunately Todd Cooperider who organized the first two meets will be unable to get to Vegas this year due to an over busy work schedule and has asked me to co-ordinate this years event.

As before this is NOT a sponsored event and absolutely everybody is welcome…. manufacturers, distributors, educators and detailers! Come and meet many likeminded industry folk. A great opportunity to network and have a great time!

This year's event will be on Wednesday November 6th, starting at 8pm (same place as last year).

Renaissance Las Vegas
General Lounge / Bar area
3400 Paradise Road

I look forward to seeing you all there!

Here is the link to the official Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/583537408350153/

Matt


----------

